# Getting the best out of your homepage links?



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi all

Im in the very very early stages of building my website for my tshirt store and ive looked around other peoples sites and at the moment I have a series of simple links, proberly no more than 4-6 to display at the top and bottom reguardless of which page the customer is on that will display the common most important things they will want to know or need from a tshirt site.

Things like...

Shipping rates, privacy policy, payment options, return policy etc

If you guys had 4-6 links to add only to the top and bottom for customers to be able to access on any page.. what would they be?

Be interested to hear what you all have to say!


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

Home, About, FAQ, Contact, Privacy Policy

You can squeeze "shipping rates, pmt options, return policy" into one category. These are just off the top of my head.


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

Dont forget to put a link to your products page!! The most important one in my opinion!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I agree with Thomas. Too many t-shirt websites I've seen leave out a CLEAR link to their products. (especially when they list most of their products on their homepage)


----------

